# Any Problems w/ Forum Functionality?



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

A few users have been having some problems with forum functionality, and I've been troubleshooting. Is anyone having problems logging, in / out, or posting?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Test (mobile browser)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

on my mobile was having issues with having to re-log in...
After deleting cookies, clearing cache... all seems back to normal.

all the best
vino


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

How difficult is it to clear cookies and cache? 

Currently I cannot start new threads and want to attempt to do this but don't know how (I'm an okay computer user but inexperienced on the technical side I'm afraid.)


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

What browser do you use?


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

We have Mozilla Firefox


----------



## loverz (May 7, 2010)

hello admin,my username is loverz by my thread is mising.thread post at 7.20 am.i post at general discussion
thank you


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

loverz, your thread was deleted because it was spam.


----------

